# The Internet Has Nothing To Do With Why I Hate Women



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I ended up doing a podcast with Rollo Tomassi discussing why everyone thinks dating has become a war of attrition. It hasn't. Women just need to ditch 'strong and independent' for 'compliant and cooperative', or at least add 'accountable' to their vernacular.

You can watch/listen here: Deejo Dishes On The Disasters of Dating


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for participating. Please like for more ...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I plan on having my own storefront with merch ... and Instagram.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If you have gotten this far, you know this is a TAM exercise based upon another post. This post: "How the Internet is Teaching Men to Hate Women"


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm also thinking about starting an OnlyFans ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't click the link, honest 😑


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

👍, first time I’ve ever been Rickrolled.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I don’t know what ‘rickrolled’ means, but I’m glad I didn’t click the link. 

I almost did tho, and for a minute I was excited that Deejo did a podcast. 😅


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I always found it "funny" in the video that the good looking young white boy sings with the beautiful girls and the black guy is behind the bar...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

In Absentia said:


> I always found it "funny" in the video that the good looking young white boy sings with the beautiful girls and the black guy is behind the bar...


OMG you made me go check it out 😣


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Will there be any…..mansplaining?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I always found it "funny" in the video that the good looking young white boy sings with the beautiful girls and the black guy is behind the bar...


Who knows. Maybe the guy behind the bar is the Owner.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I am a woman who agrees as far as the woman being super independent, obnoxiously so. Now, I am in a position where I have zero choice. As a widow with a young son, I’ve had to patch our zero turn tire, swap out batteries in one of the vehicles, small home repairs. I really have no choice but to buck up.

I also was always the one I charge of the finances and I worry I’m the future when I do begin dating again, that I’m going to have trouble loosening the reigns. It’s not my goal to be that tough, if it was I would be wanting to date, I’d be fine alone you know? Woman irritate me lol.

anyhow, this post was funny. 😆


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

minimalME said:


> I don’t know what ‘rickrolled’ means, but I’m glad I didn’t click the link.
> 
> I almost did tho, and for a minute I was excited that Deejo did a podcast. 😅


Your life will improve exponentially when you click the link.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Deejo said:


> Your life will improve exponentially when you click the link.


I gave in and clicked. Funny! I remember when that first came out!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Personal said:


> 👍, first time I’ve ever been Rickrolled.


I'm all about helping the community 'experience' and embrace their full existence.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I am a woman who agrees as far as the woman being super independent, obnoxiously so. Now, I am in a position where I have zero choice. As a widow with a young son, I’ve had to patch our zero turn tire, swap out batteries in one of the vehicles, small home repairs. I really have no choice but to buck up.
> 
> I also was always the one I charge of the finances and I worry I’m the future when I do begin dating again, that I’m going to have trouble loosening the reigns. It’s not my goal to be that tough, if it was I would be wanting to date, I’d be fine alone you know? Woman irritate me lol.
> 
> anyhow, this post was funny. 😆


I watched a video recently (the trainwreck that is TikTok) featuring a forty-something post divorce dating mom. Many of her vids were about how bad dating is. Then she posted about having met a guy that she really liked. And he liked her. Consequently, this man who was obviously invested in her, and wanted to actively demonstrate his investment, would consistently offer to 'help', per her description, it was anything from helping to carry groceries, run an errand, fix stuff. In her vid, she became very emotional that she recognized he was consistently demonstrating that she had value to him by always offering his time, attention, and offer to help. 
She further recognized that her knee jerk was always to say "No. I can do that myself." Which she further acknowledged was sending the message that she DID NOT value him. Despite that not being her intent. So, what gave her this epiphany? He stopped asking, and stopped reaching out.
Thereby respecting what she said.
Which ironically of course, was not what she wanted at all.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I don’t know the other post you’re referring to but I can only imagine who started it and why 🤣 just based upon the title.

Love the video by the way. My kids play it all the time. Must be a TikTok thing.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Love the song... ❤👍


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I have never watched a tiktok video. Seems too contrived, hearing about it. Loading in on my phone would exceed how cautious I like to be on what goes on the phone.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Deejo said:


> I watched a video recently (the trainwreck that is TikTok) featuring a forty-something post divorce dating mom. Many of her vids were about how bad dating is. Then she posted about having met a guy that she really liked. And he liked her. Consequently, this man who was obviously invested in her, and wanted to actively demonstrate his investment, would consistently offer to 'help', per her description, it was anything from helping to carry groceries, run an errand, fix stuff. In her vid, she became very emotional that she recognized he was consistently demonstrating that she had value to him by always offering his time, attention, and offer to help.
> She further recognized that her knee jerk was always to say "No. I can do that myself." Which she further acknowledged was sending the message that she DID NOT value him. Despite that not being her intent. So, what gave her this epiphany? He stopped asking, and stopped reaching out.
> Thereby respecting what she said.
> Which ironically of course, was not what she wanted at all.


Yep. This is my fear. Part of my issue was my LH never offered to help with anything, so I’ve grown accustomed to shouldering a household on my own. The position I’m in now, is nothing different than it was when my LH was here really, except his presence isn’t here and I’m not picking up after him.

I worry for the future and hope I’ll be able to accept help from a man that truly cares for me and see my value.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, @Deejo, for that well-thought-out, articulate podcast! I must admit, prior to clicking on the link, I thought "Well OF COURSE the internet is teaching you to hate women" but now I'm wiser. Do you think you'll be doing more podcasts in the future? I look forward to more anti-woke discussion on this topic. 








p.s. I swear to God, my boss's kids look JUST like that! It cracks me up, every time.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I have never watched a tiktok video. Seems too contrived, hearing about it. Loading in on my phone would exceed how cautious I like to be on what goes on the phone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Deejo said:


> I ended up doing a podcast with Rollo Tomassi discussing why everyone thinks dating has become a war of attrition. It hasn't. Women just need to ditch 'strong and independent' for 'compliant and cooperative', or at least add 'accountable' to their vernacular.
> 
> You can watch/listen here: Deejo Dishes On The Disasters of Dating


****.

LOL.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Deejo said:


> I watched a video recently (the trainwreck that is TikTok) featuring a forty-something post divorce dating mom. Many of her vids were about how bad dating is. Then she posted about having met a guy that she really liked. And he liked her. Consequently, this man who was obviously invested in her, and wanted to actively demonstrate his investment, would consistently offer to 'help', per her description, it was anything from helping to carry groceries, run an errand, fix stuff. In her vid, she became very emotional that she recognized he was consistently demonstrating that she had value to him by always offering his time, attention, and offer to help.
> She further recognized that her knee jerk was always to say "No. I can do that myself." Which she further acknowledged was sending the message that she DID NOT value him. Despite that not being her intent. So, what gave her this epiphany? He stopped asking, and stopped reaching out.
> Thereby respecting what she said.
> Which ironically of course, was not what she wanted at all.


People treat their relationships like some kind of ethereal, mysterious dance that is somehow damaged or otherwise rendered “less than” when you OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND ****ING COMMUNICATE HONESTLY.

I’ll never get it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Ah, some people suck, some are great. Pick the great ones.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Affaircare said:


> Thank you, @Deejo, for that well-thought-out, articulate podcast! I must admit, prior to clicking on the link, I thought "Well OF COURSE the internet is teaching you to hate women" but now I'm wiser. Do you think you'll be doing more podcasts in the future? I look forward to more anti-woke discussion on this topic. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know @Affaircare, I didn't go viral. I didn't get canceled. Hell I didn't get so much as one death threat.

I feel like a fraud. I think I'll post a video of myself crying about it and being vulnerable


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Deejo said:


> I feel like a fraud. I think I'll post a video of myself crying about it and being vulnerable


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

minimalME said:


> I don’t know what ‘rickrolled’ means, but I’m glad I didn’t click the link.
> 
> I almost did tho, and for a minute I was excited that Deejo did a podcast. 😅


You really should click on the link. It's not what you might expect.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> You really should click on the link. It's not what you might expect.


(((slowly cracks the door with hand over eyes))) 😬


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Personal said:


> Blame It On The Rain by Milli Vanilli


Well played, Sir.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Milli Vannilli. Rick Astley.

Where's Vanilla Ice?

...

****, we're old.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Deidre* said:


> Will there be any…..mansplaining?


I'm not a huge Rollo fan. None of his 'stuff' is actually his stuff. Of all the voices in red pill, pickup, or whatever the hell we're now calling it, I would say that Rollo got the most traction and kept it going through the early 2000's.

Mark Manson (NYT bestselling author) wrote the book that I only recommend these days. And he wrote it long before he was a NYT bestselling author. He took all of the pickup stuff and presented it in a far less ponzi scheme, used car salesman sort of way. It's called 'Models'

My ex-wife used to accuse me of man-splaining often. She didn't understand the word. It is definitely one of those words that has morphed basically into, when a woman doesn't like the method or tone of delivery of any given message being delivered by a man.

She would ask me a question. I would answer it. And she would still have that look on her face like when you are talking to a dog, and the dog is looking at you like, "I have no idea what you are saying." They kind of tilt their head and look through you. So ... I would answer again, and consciously think about the language that I used. Only for her to say, "I heard you the first time. You don't have to explain it again."
My takeaway was usually, "She still doesn't know, and she's pissed she doesn't know."


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Deejo said:


> My takeaway was usually, "She still doesn't know, and she's pissed she doesn't know."


LOL Too funny!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Deejo said:


> I'm not a huge Rollo fan. None of his 'stuff' is actually his stuff. Of all the voices in red pill, pickup, or whatever the hell we're now calling it, I would say that Rollo got the most traction and kept it going through the early 2000's.
> 
> Mark Manson (NYT bestselling author) wrote the book that I only recommend these days. And he wrote it long before he was a NYT bestselling author. He took all of the pickup stuff and presented it in a far less ponzi scheme, used car salesman sort of way. It's called 'Models'
> 
> ...


I thought the thread you started on here a few months ago was pretty funny and also a little insightful. Definitely agree, it has become overused as so many other things that it doesn’t even mean much.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Deejo said:


> I ended up doing a podcast with Rollo Tomassi discussing why everyone thinks dating has become a war of attrition. It hasn't. Women just need to ditch 'strong and independent' for 'compliant and cooperative', or at least add 'accountable' to their vernacular.
> 
> You can watch/listen here: Deejo Dishes On The Disasters of Dating


What's with the tan trench coat?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

ConanHub said:


> What's with the tan trench coat?


Gotta be honest. These days ... I'd kill for that head of hair.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Deidre* said:


> I thought the thread you started on here a few months ago was pretty funny and also a little insightful. Definitely agree, it has become overused as so many other things that it doesn’t even mean much.


Well I appreciate that, @*Deidre*. Humor is a much lower bar for me to hit than being insightful these days. Don't forget, you can see a whole LOT more of me to make you laugh, on OnlyFans.

*Noting at this point that I don't hate women. And I don't have an OnlyFans. Yet.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I am a woman who agrees as far as the woman being super independent, obnoxiously so. Now, I am in a position where I have zero choice. As a widow with a young son, I’ve had to patch our zero turn tire, swap out batteries in one of the vehicles, small home repairs. I really have no choice but to buck up.
> 
> I also was always the one I charge of the finances and I worry I’m the future when I do begin dating again, that I’m going to have trouble loosening the reigns. It’s not my goal to be that tough, if it was I would be wanting to date, I’d be fine alone you know? Woman irritate me lol.
> 
> anyhow, this post was funny. 😆


Just to be a fly on the wall, I observe women in my FB list. They usually like to set their profile to "single". Then tell everyone how independent they are, then in another day how they can't find a man. Then in a few weeks we have new pics with their "new man" He lives in the gym, tatted up, and is all set on the road to nowhere. They are also the ones to post a new selfie with their tits out every monday. 

I remember one that I straight told off because again, she was going with that "single" card, then actually did a public podcast where she publicly shames men for having the audacity to invite her out. But because those men were "beneath" her, she called them creeps. 

Only advice I can give is if you find someone worthy, you better speak up, because I think many men are like me and we are simply done with the traditional ritual. Decades ago a woman might say "no thank you". Today, they will post ALL the details and texts to their SM.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Sammich. Now.


----------

